# CPT & dx codes help/clarification



## miani (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi.  I was wondering if I can get some help/input.  What would be the best CPT & ICD-9 code for an excision of a dermoid cyst in the medial brow area?

Would you use a dx code that refers to the orbital cyst?  

For the CPT code, where would the removal/excision site be?  

This is the only info. I have re: coding for this procedure.

Thank you.


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Medial brow is not necessarily in the orbital area.  When I look up cyst - dermoid in the ICD 9, it states see also neoplasm benign.  When you look up neoplasm - skin- brow - benign you get 216.3.


----------

